# New: Post Thank You's



## Chris (Feb 1, 2007)

Now you can thank someone's post by clicking this icon:




next to the normal quote buttons. Total thanks for a person will show up under thair post count, and a list of those who thanked will show up under the post. Totals will also show up in your normal member profile.

I'll be polishing it a little bit and making it neater, so let me know if there are any bugs.

Edit: I set it so that only the first post can be thanked so it doesn't get annoying.  As soon as I figure how how to get it to only display thanks for the top, I'll turn the thankability of the rest of the posts back on. I just don't want that extra thank-o-bar at the bottom of every post.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 1, 2007)

There was a pretty good one you just fixed.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

Neat.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> There was a pretty good one you just fixed.



 Yeah there was.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm a mother fuckin' thank you machine!


----------



## Leon (Feb 1, 2007)

pretty cool!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 1, 2007)

Very neat Idea.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2007)

Neat idea, Chris.


----------



## Oguz286 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 1, 2007)

Another way to share the love.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2007)

that's pretty cool


----------



## AVH (Feb 1, 2007)

More neat things, man this site just gets better all the time!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Feb 1, 2007)

Pretty cool, although I'll be sad if I have 0 thanks for too long of a time!


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 1, 2007)

nice one chris


----------



## Nik (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds cool, although it seems more like an alternate form of the rep system


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nik said:


> Sounds cool, although it seems more like an alternate form of the rep system


that seems to be exactly what it is...


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2007)

It gives 1 rep per thank. It's just a means to thank someone for a useful post, rather than posting thanks.

And it's neat, so sod off.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> It gives 1 rep per thank. It's just a means to thank someone for a useful post, rather than posting thanks.
> 
> And it's neat, so sod off.



On donnie's thing it shows 2/1 what,s the difference, etc.?


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

Can you you set mine to give me negative rep?


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> On donnie's thing it shows 2/1 what,s the difference, etc.?


I was wondering that too.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2007)

It changes as it goes up.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't really get it... Just seems like another form of rep, kinda redundant.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 1, 2007)

Neat idea. Nice work, Chris!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 1, 2007)

Uh, so what happened to it?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 2, 2007)

More gadgets? You just can't resist tinkering can you Chris!


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Uh, so what happened to it?



Eh?


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 2, 2007)

The button is missing for me for some reason. So I thought that you had removed it or something.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 2, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> The button is missing for me for some reason. So I thought that you had removed it or something.



Yep, gone for me too. I thought I just wore it out.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> The button is missing for me for some reason. So I thought that you had removed it or something.



It's only there on the first post, and if you thank someone, it goes away (because you can't thank them twice).


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2007)

i think it would actually make more sense to have them in each post. usually, the thread starter is the person asking the question, and the help comes later.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 3, 2007)

Leon said:


> i think it would actually make more sense to have them in each post. usually, the thread starter is the person asking the question, and the help comes later.



i say its all just a ploy by chris for us to rep him 
and by the looks of it, his plan is working...hes got 6 reps for doing that and basically no one else can get any


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 3, 2007)

umm I don't see the thank you button anywhere....not even on the top of the pages on the first post.....has it been removed?




Nevermind.....they only appear in threads that I haven't started it looks like.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 3, 2007)

I think i'm a gonna start me a "thank simon" thread a-here, a-hick....


----------

